# Another Schwinn Found 1949 Cycleplane



## Phattiremike (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm a Realtor in a very rural North Georgia town.  Dahlonega is also a mountain town so you don't normally find old coaster brake bikes in homes around here but not today, I found in a garage a schwinn DX, correct me if I'm wrong, it belonged to the 78 year old man who was selling his home by the name of Jim.  Jim rediscover the bike in his dads attic after the dad passed away a some years ago in Alabama. It was laying under a shelf in his garage.

The bike is rough and jim thinks his dad did some damage to front end with his car.   It's a straight bar with a 9 hole rear rack, no light but 2 holes in the front fender, springer front end, chain guard, horn in tank, I got a chrome S2's and 1 painted S2.  Jims brother had a schwinn but he did not remember which rim cam with this bike. It has the wrong sprocket ( it looks like Cleveland welding).

I hit a few spots with 0000 steel wool and WD 40 and found nice maroon and beige paint.  This bike will clean up!  Check this out and from the original owner!!  3rd schwinn in 3 weeks...,
Serial # F 279411
Mike


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 28, 2017)

Glad you were able to save it, looks like it'll clean up nicely.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 28, 2017)

Maybe a D-13 a Straightbar  build on October 19 of 49. Other than the sprocket, looks like an OG bike. Pretty sweet!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2017)

Fully equipped standard, model D-19. In 1952 that model was named the Hornet.


----------



## Phattiremike (May 2, 2017)

But not as a 1949 correct?  I have a straightbar Schwinn deluxe hornet OG, they are similar.

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2017)

Phattiremike said:


> But not as a 1949 correct?  I have a straightbar Schwinn deluxe hornet OG, they are similar.
> 
> Mike



Correct in '49 it was not called a Hornet. Like you say in eth title "Cycleplane" or "Fully Equipped Standard" is what this bike was called. Nice score and I agree it should clean up pretty nice. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (May 2, 2017)

It's already cleaning up.  Before and after just cleaned no wax yet...


----------

